
Apple unveils a new smaller iPad Pro - LukeB_UK
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/21/apple-unveils-a-new-smaller-ipad-pro-apples-vision-of-the-future-of-computers/
======
timdorr
I think most designers are going to be turned off by the color correcting
display. Hopefully that can be disabled.

